# Absicherung Maschinenöffnung



## Helthju (19 Juni 2012)

Hallo
Ich habe mich vor kurzem wegen diesem Thema schon einmal gemeldet - allerdings muss ich nun weiter vorne einsteigen da mir ganz schön Wellen entgegen geschlagen sind.
Hier nochmals die Vorrausetzungen:
Wir konstruieren gerade eine Anlage mit der auf 2 parallelen Transportspuren Warenträger zuerst auf Spur 1 in eine Anlage gefahren und nach Bearbeitung auf Spur 2 wieder aus der Anlage herausgefahren werden. Hierzu werden die Warenträger auf ein außerhalb der Anlage befindliches 2-Spuriges Transportband auf Spur 1 aufgelegt durch Tastendruck in die Anlage gefahren und Spur 2 wieder abgenommen. Die Gefahrenstelle liegt ca. 1000mm im Anlageninneren, die Öffnung Warenträger Ein-Auslauf ist ca. 1000x1000mm, den PLr haben wir auf "d" festgelegt da es sich um eine schwerwiegende Verletzung handelt - der Bediener dort aber nicht eingreifen muss - die Gefahr kann nicht erkannt werden.
Der Bediener kann die Gefahrenstelle nur erreichen wenn er in die Anlage kriecht. Warnschilder an der Anlage und Hinweise in der Bedienungsanleitungen sind vorgesehen.
Ursprünglich war geplant den Warenträger Ein-Auslauf durch ein Lichtgitter mit Muting abzusichern. Jetzt hat sich mein Fertigungsleiter eingeschaltet und gemeint "für was man das Lichtgitter bräuchte, es würde doch vollkommen ausreichen dort Warnschilder anzubringen und das ganze in der Bedienungsanleitung zu beschreiben da die Gefahrenstellen ja über 850mm im Anlageninneren liegt".
Meiner Meinung ist dies aber nicht ausreichend da sich die 850mm auf eine Öffnung mit 120mm beziehen - hier kann die Person aber mit dem ganzen Körper in die Anlage.
Zwar ist die Maschine mechanisch so sicher wie möglich, da wir aber die "elektrischen" Möglichkeiten (Lichtgitter, Sicherheitsscanner) welche "Stand der Technik" sind nicht ausgeschöft haben, reicht es nicht aus den Bediener nur durch Warnhinweise und Bedienungsanleitung auf die Gefahr hinzuweisen - auch wenn es sich an der Anlage um geschultes Personal handelt. 
Liege ich hier falsch oder sehe ich das ganze zu streng und wir könnten um elektrische Maßnahmen herumkommen?!

Danke - Grüße Helthju
​


----------



## Zersch (19 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

wie kann denn ein PL d mit Hilfe von Warnschildern erreicht werden?

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Helthju (19 Juni 2012)

Hallo

Mir ist schon klar dass nur mit Warnschilder kein PLr=d erreicht werden kann - dies hatte sich ursprünglich auf das Lichtgitter mit Muting bezogen.
Mir geht es bei meiner Frage eigentlich darum ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen wie ich an eine Gefahrenstelle herangehen muss, wie die richtige Sichtweise ist, in wie weit die Benutzerinformation, Warnhinweise (geschultes eingewiesenes Fachpersonal) Risikomindernd wirkt. Ursprünglich ging es darum dass der Zugang mit Lichtgitter + Muting abgesichert ist. Das Muting geht aber auf eine normale SPS. Da während des Mutings immer ein Ein-oder Auslauf der Anlage nicht durch einen Traystapel verdeckt ist, ist es möglich durch den freien Ein-Auslauf parallel zum Traystapel in die Anlage zu kriechen. Muss dies abgesichert werden wenn ich nur geschultes Personal an Anlage habe oder kann ich davon ausgehen dass aufgrund der Schulungen und der Warnhinweis keiner in die Anlage kriecht.

Grüße Helthju


----------



## jora (19 Juni 2012)

Hi Helthju,

Stichwort "vorhersehbare Fehlanwendung" - wird der Benutzer da rein gehen? Hat der Benutzer einen Vorteil bei der Bedienung/Reinigung? 
Aber generell würde ich mal sagen, du hast in der Risikobeurteilung es als gefährlich erkannt, da darf nicht ein anderer herkommen und die notwendige Sicherheit streichen. Wenn du da nachgibst, es passiert was, bis du auch dran.
Ein anderer Punkt, ist nur geschultes Personal an den Anlagen, oder werden auch Hilfskräfte verwendet? Wenn ja, dann funktioniert es nur mit der Warnung überhaupt nicht, wenn nein, dann ist es zumindest fraglich, ob eine Warnung ausreicht.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Tommi (19 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

tja, wann Muting erforderlich ist, ist nicht so richtig geregelt. Zumindest kenne ich
nichts. Wer mehr weiß, immer raus damit.

Zwei Anhaltspunkte:

Das niedrigste erwähnte Schutzgitter in der EN 13857 ist 1000mm. 
Alles, was über 500mm ist, zählt nicht mehr als Quetschstelle (EN 349).
Die 850mm gelten nur für Öffnungen bis 120mm.

Das kannst Du sinngemäß als Anhaltspunkt nehmen.

Wenn man einigermaßen bequem in den Bereich kommt, musst Du
Muting anwenden. Ein einfaches Kriechen würde ich dazuzählen.

Dokumentierte Risikobeurteilung ist diesbezüglich wichtig. 

Außerdem ist Muting "Stand der Technik", wie Du ja selbst sagst.

Sicherheitsfachkraft einbeziehen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## LarsVader (19 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ich würde mal davon ausgehen, dass trotz Schildern und Hinweisen in der Alagendokumentation, irgendwann mal jemand hinein kriecht.
Vielleicht auch jemand der nicht zum Anlagenpersonal gehört und zufällig sieht, dass irgenwo was klemmt.
Wenn Du den PL mit d ermittelt hast, musst Du ihn auch realisieren.
Sonst würdest Du ja deine eigene Gefährdungsbeurteilung anzweifeln.
Aber streitbare FL gibts überall. Da ist Durchsetzungsvermögen gefragt.


----------



## jabba (19 Juni 2012)

Tommi schrieb:


> Außerdem ist Muting "Stand der Technik", wie Du ja selbst sagst.
> 
> Sicherheitsfachkraft einbeziehen.
> 
> ...



Genau wie Tommi geschrieben hat. Du musst den Stand der Technik einhalten, auch wenn es scheinlich eine Lösung geben sollte.
Die Verwendung von Warnschildern stellt für mich nur einen Hinweiss auf das Restrisko dar.

Hab mal eine Anlage gemacht, wo heiße Wellen verarbeitet werden.Alles Bediener haben passende Handschuhe an, aber falls ein fremder kommt, habe ich darauf bestanden das trotzdem ein Warnschild montiert werden muß.
Das ist ein Restrisko , da ja zum Prozess das händeln der heißen Teile gehört.

In deinem Fall ist es eine Schutzumhausung zu einer gefährlichen Bewegung, wenn man darüber anfängt zu diskutieren kommt die Produktionsleitung in Zukunft auf die Idee,
vor allen Maschinen statt einem Schutzzaun nur ein Schild zu hängen.
Laut Deiner eigenen Beschreibung sind die Abstände bzw. die Größe der Öffnung zu groß,
wer soll denn dafür Unterschreiben ?
Geben Deine Bedenken schriftlich bekannt, und weise den verantwortlichen auf die Haftung hin.


----------



## Safety (20 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
die Gesetzeslage ist folgende:

MRL
b) Bei der Wahl der angemessensten Lösungen muss der Hersteller oder sein Bevollmächtigter folgendeGrundsätze anwenden, und zwar in der angegebenen Reihenfolge:— Beseitigung oder Minimierung der Risiken so weit wie möglich (Integration der Sicherheit in Konstruktionund Bau der Maschine);— Ergreifen der notwendigen Schutzmaßnahmen gegen Risiken, die sich nicht beseitigen lassen;— Unterrichtung der Benutzer über die Restrisiken aufgrund der nicht vollständigen Wirksamkeit dergetroffenen Schutzmaßnahmen; Hinweis auf eine eventuell erforderliche spezielle Ausbildung oder Einarbeitung​und persönliche Schutzausrüstung.

Leider ist es so dass immer wieder gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen wird.

Link:

http://www.swop-project.eu/index.php?PHPSESSID=mijuaaeawwtbr&topmenu=52&menu=0


----------



## LarsVader (21 Juni 2012)

Hallo Safety,

das würde aber dann im gegebenen Fall bedeuten, dass das Lichtgitter eingesetzt werden muss.
Konstruktiv ist die Öffnung, wie ich das verstanden habe, ja nicht abzusichern.
Warnhinweise o.ä. sind also nur das allerletzte Mittel, falls eine technische Lösung absolut nicht möglich ist.
Was Helthju in seiner Risikoanalyse ja auch festgestellt hat.

mfG
Torsten


----------



## Safety (21 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
es kann auch andere Maßnahmen geben. Siehe Link:
http://medien-e.bghw.de/bge/pdf/sp_06.pdf
Aber einfach eine Benutzerinformation reicht hier nicht.


----------

